
Show HN: A better way to share addresses - ibopm
http://www.address.fyi
======
ibopm
This is a work in progress, but I wanted to see if there was enough demand by
releasing the MVP. I still need to do the google map output and social sharing
links.

The problem all started when I was on the phone with some company that needed
to ship me something. It was such a pain trying to tell them my address over a
bad phone connection. So I thought it'd be great if we could simply recite a
short code like a zip code or postal code in order to give our exact
addresses.

~~~
Isammoc
But to remember 6 random characters is awful, why not 3 words like this one :
[http://what3words.com/](http://what3words.com/) Same problem, similar idea,
another solution.

